# WHAT's Difference between .jpg & .jpg2000 aside from



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

the 2000 attached to the extension?

I did hear someplace that a .jpeg2000 picture cannot be viewed as a .jpeg, so if someone sent a .jpeg2000 picture, & you only have a .jpeg reader, the picture would be unreadble


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

First of all there is no .jpeg200 extension. Jpeg2000 files end in .jp2. And your average grafx viewer doesn't recognize jpeg2000. IrfanView does though.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/t146825/s.html


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

buck52 .... thanks for the links to the info on jpg2, looks as if there's little usage of it, so don't think I'll get the IrfanView 3.80 plugin. I generally convert most of my pictures to .tif.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=JP2


----------

